# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  لعبة الاطفال الضائعون Virtual Villagers: The Lost Children المذهلة

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
  لعبة الاطفال الضائعون Virtual Villagers: The Lost Children المذهلة



 InFo

      لعبة الاطفال الضائعون Virtual Villagers The Lost Children اتيت لكم اليوم  بلعبة رائعه فهى تأخذك الى جزيرة نائية بعيده عن العالم بها اطفال ضائعون  ومعهم بعض الكبار لمساعدتهم على الحياة على تلك الجزيرة فتقوم فى لعبة  المغامرات الاطفال الضائعون Virtual Villagers The Lost Children باطعام  هؤلاء الاطفال وبناء منازل لهم وحمايتهم من الاخطار حمل اللعبة الرائعه  واستمتع بكل ما فيها من مغامرة .

 Screen







 هاااااااام جدا يجب تحميل برنامج c++ حتى تعمل اللعبة
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

  http://jumbofile.net/6831l6jjll93

 -- -- -- --

 هاااااااام جدا يجب تحميل برنامج Directx 10 حتى تعمل اللعبة
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

  http://jumbofile.net/r7bnkjvjnfdz

 -- -- -- --

تحميل اللعبة
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

  http://jumbofile.net/iffrvrlag80q


المصدر :- اللعبة الممتعة والرهيبة الاطفال الضائعون Virtual Villagers: The Lost Children


ارجو ان تنال اللعبة اعجباكم
 
*

----------

